# PCH Temperatur



## s_mcclain (24. Mai 2015)

Moin.

Ich habe gestern mit erschrecken feststellen müssen, das nach dem Zocken ( ca. 1 std shadow of mordor ) laut hwinfo64 meine PCH Temperatur bei max. 149°C lag.

Mit Stresstools kann ich dies nicht nachstellen.

Ist dies auf schlechten Airflow zurückzuführen?
Wieso tritt dies nur beim zocken auf?


Board: gigabyte z97x gaming 5
Ram g skill tridentx 2400
Cpu 4790k @ 1.25v / 4.6 ghz @ h2o
Gpu r9 290 vapor-x @ 1.2v @ h2o


----------



## S754 (24. Mai 2015)

Der Z97 Chipsatz kann gar nicht so heiß werden. Daher Tippe ich auf Auslesefehler. Probier mal andere Tools zum auslesen.


----------



## s_mcclain (24. Mai 2015)

Wo sollte denn die abschalttemperatur liegen?


----------



## Eckaat (24. Mai 2015)

K.A., gibt es sowas überhaupt bei PCHs? Ich denke auch Du brauchst Dir da keine Sorgen zu machen, das ist ein falscher Wert der ausgelesen wurde. Der B75-Chipsatz meines Daddelrechners liegt nach dem Zocken in aller Regel bei +/- 50°C, selbst wenn der Z97 wärmer wird und durch die Wasserkühlung ein schlechter Luftfluss im System ist kann das nicht solche Temps hervorrufen.


----------



## s_mcclain (24. Mai 2015)

Also die spannungswandler liegen auch etwa bei 50 grad.

Es ist nur die chipsatz temperatur welche so abgeht. Aber halt auch nur beim zocken.

Wenn es sich um einen auslesefehler habdelt, wieso tritt er dann nur beim zocken auf, nicht aber bei Stress tools oO


----------



## Eckaat (24. Mai 2015)

Gute Frage, nächste Frage...

Versuch vielleicht wirklich mal die Temp mit einem anderen Tool auszulesen. Auf die Weise klären wir erstmal die Frage ob es ein fehlerhafter Wert ist oder nicht.


----------



## S754 (24. Mai 2015)

Leg die Hand mal auf den Chipsatzkühlköper während du spielst. Dann merkst du schnell, obs 150°C sind oder nicht


----------



## Knogle (25. Mai 2015)

Also die NB und der PCH der 1366er Systeme haben schonmal 150 Grad erreicht, meist sogar stabil

Damals mit 230nm wr alles besser


----------



## Cross-Flow (25. Mai 2015)

Auffem P965 / P35 konntest du auch Eier kochen 

Aber das nen aktueller PCH so warm wird glaube ich weniger. Geh mal in Bios, da müsste es meistens auch nen Sensor geben für den PCH ( zumindest bei Gigabyte ).


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2015)

s_mcclain schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ich habe gestern mit erschrecken feststellen müssen, das nach dem Zocken ( ca. 1 std shadow of mordor ) laut hwinfo64 meine PCH Temperatur bei max. 149°C lag.
> 
> ...



Der PCH hat eine TDP von 6 Watt. Der kann niemals so heiß werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2015)

Die Sockel 1150 Chipsätze erzeugen maximal 4,1W Abwärme. Eine maximale Temperatur ist nicht spezifiziert, Du solltest die Systemtemperatur aber im Bios angezeigt bekommen. 
150°C erscheint mir arg unmöglich. Die Chipsatzkühler sind in de Regl verklebt. Hast Du daran mal "gespielt", also z.B. versucht ihn abzuziehen?

ARK | Intel® Z97 Chipset (Intel® DH82Z97 PCH)


----------

